# Quando la separazione avvelena il cuore



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

domenica scorsa ero invitata ad una comunione....
subito dopo la funzione religiosa inizia il tran tran delle foto...
io ero seduta tra i primi banconi e li sono rimasta perchè mia figlia ha pensato bene di addormentarsi...
i bimbi tutti in fila...per le foto..
una foto da soli con il giglio..una con mamma e papà..parenti nonni ecc
uno di questi bimbi aveva i genitori separati...quindi fa la foto solo col papà..poi con mamma e poi con mamma e il nuovo marito/compagno...appena scattata l'ultima foto il bambino chiede al fotografo di aspettare...chiama mamma e esprime il suo desiderio di fare una foto insieme a mamma e papà...la madre lo guarda..sorride da una pacchetta sulla spalla e dice:tesorino che vai chiedendo...te lo puoi scordare...
cosa mai a chiesto questo bambino????voleva una foto con mamma e papà insieme...il giorno della sua prima comunione..per conservarla...perchè rifiutarsi??
e questo è volere bene  fare il bene per i figli....???
a questo punto scusate se la mamma ha reputato furi luogo la foto insieme allex coniuge(padre del bambino)... quanto è giusta la foto che ha fatto subito dopo insieme al nuovo compagno???
mamma e papà non stanno piu insieme...ma restano sempre mamma e papà...lo capiscono i nostri figli..e non lo capiamo noi adulti???
naturalmente nn è mia intenzione generalizzare ovvio..ma succede purtroppo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> domenica scorsa ero invitata ad una comunione....
> subito dopo la funzione religiosa inizia il tran tran delle foto...
> io ero seduta tra i primi banconi e li sono rimasta perchè mia figlia ha pensato bene di addormentarsi...
> i bimbi tutti in fila...per le foto..
> ...


Che cosa triste, povero piccolo
Sulla mamma non mi esprimo, una "cretina" di prima categoria. Qualunque cosa ci fosse tra lei e il marito, dire di no a questa semplice e capibile richiesta non mi sembra un atteggiamento da buon genitore....


----------



## Simy (5 Giugno 2012)

che tristezza! io non ho parole....
povero piccolo!


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Giugno 2012)

Davvero senza parole...

Ho una separazione in corso che definire sanguinosa è poco... ma tra breve ci sarà una occasione importante per nostra figlia e saremo là insieme, e oltretutto rinuncerò a del tempo che posso passare insieme a lei per permetterle di fare questa esperienza.
Mi costringerò a stare assieme a una persona che in questo momento mi vuole più male possibile, e sorrideremo.
Per lei.

Quando l'orgoglio e i sentimenti dei genitori vanno contro il benessere dei figli, è terribile. L'ho sperimentato da piccola, non lo farei mai a mia figlia.


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> domenica scorsa ero invitata ad una comunione....
> subito dopo la funzione religiosa inizia il tran tran delle foto...
> io ero seduta tra i primi banconi e li sono rimasta perchè mia figlia ha pensato bene di addormentarsi...
> i bimbi tutti in fila...per le foto..
> ...


una mamma poco intelligente , egoista e insensibile


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Giugno 2012)

Il mondo è pieno di teste di cazzo.


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

E poi dicono che certe cose si possono capire solo quando si hanno i figli...


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una mamma poco intelligente , egoista e insensibile


 è stato un gesto poco materno e  triste nn fare la foto di famiglia...(perchè per i figli i genitori restano sempre la loro famiglia....)...ma è stato abbastanza fuoriluogo a questo punto includere in una foto il suo nuovo compagno...lui c'entrava poco..non il padre...
alle volte si odia troppo....spreco di energie...e spreco di amore verso chi ce lo chiede...


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> domenica scorsa ero invitata ad una comunione....
> subito dopo la funzione religiosa inizia il tran tran delle foto...
> io ero seduta tra i primi banconi e li sono rimasta perchè mia figlia ha pensato bene di addormentarsi...
> i bimbi tutti in fila...per le foto..
> ...


Questa madre pagherà moltissimo la sua poca intelligenza e sensibilità...
Il tempo è inesorabile....


PS Vergognoso. Mi puzza il fatto che il padre fosse senza compagna e lei si...


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> PS Vergognoso. Mi puzza il fatto che il padre fosse senza compagna e lei si...


Perché?


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Perché?


E' solo una sensazione, avvalorata dal fatto che sembrava quasi schifata dal fare una foto con l'ex marito.


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Scusami, non riesco a seguirti.

Il padre sarà stato senza compagna perché non ce l'ha o lei non ha ritenuto opportuno esserci, magari era a casa con la scarlattina...

La madre è incommentabile.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Scusami, non riesco a seguirti.
> 
> Il padre sarà stato senza compagna perché non ce l'ha o lei non ha ritenuto opportuno esserci, magari era a casa con la scarlattina...
> 
> La madre è incommentabile.


nn posso rispondere perchè nn li conoscevo...
ne son stata spettatrice perchè mi trovavo seduta sul bancone della chiesa con mia figlia sbivaccata che dormiva...
il padre forse nn si è accorto di nulla...
una cosa l'ho notata...adesso che ci penso e che mi ha intenerita...
la madre aveva un'espressione austera...lui no...guardava il figlio e sorrideva orgoglioso...non gli levava gli occhi di dosso...anche quando lei fece la foto ineime al compagno non mi sembrò infastidito...
lei era tutta sule spine...
che dirvi quando le cose si evolvono male o meglio quando non sappiamo gestirle li si che soffrono i figli...


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Scusami, non riesco a seguirti.
> 
> Il padre sarà stato senza compagna perché non ce l'ha o lei non ha ritenuto opportuno esserci, magari era a casa con la scarlattina...
> 
> *La madre è incommentabile.*


Non lo so a me ha dato l'impressione di una donna che ha gettato il vecchio per il nuovo, una di quelle che, appena trovato un nuovo compagno lo sostituirebbero anche come padre.
Ma ripeto, è solo una sensazione eh...

Quoto il grassetto.


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Adesso ho capito. Può essere, ce ne sono e personalmente le spianerei con un rullo compressore.


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito. Può essere, ce ne sono e personalmente le spianerei con un rullo compressore.


Sono d'accordo...


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nn posso rispondere perchè nn li conoscevo...
> ne son stata spettatrice perchè mi trovavo seduta sul bancone della chiesa con mia figlia sbivaccata che dormiva...
> il padre forse nn si è accorto di nulla...
> una cosa l'ho notata...adesso che ci penso e che mi ha intenerita...
> ...


Speriamo che questo padre riesca a contenere i danni di una madre anaffettiva e centrata su se stessa.


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Comunque alle comunioni succede anche questo...

http://corrierefiorentino.corriere....maxi-rissa-festa-comunione-201462546581.shtml


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Comunque alle comunioni succede anche questo...
> 
> http://corrierefiorentino.corriere....maxi-rissa-festa-comunione-201462546581.shtml


Si però non è nemmeno normale che uno si mette a tirare le orecchie ad un bambino che nemmeno consoci...:condom:


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Va bene, ma manco scatenare una rissa tipo saloon un attimo dopo.


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Va bene, ma manco scatenare una rissa tipo saloon un attimo dopo.


Sicuro, ma li ci sono motivi molto più radicati.
Aspettavano solo il la per menarsi, sembra...


----------



## ACME (5 Giugno 2012)

Bella roba...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

A parte che io aborrrrrrrro con tutto il cuore certe falsità come comunione e cresima, devo dire che la madre quel bambino dimostra una maturità inferiore a quella del figlio. Ma di larga misura.

Il marito sarà senza compagna perchè prima di rischiare di trovarsi un'altra stronza del genere in casa ci pensa altro che due volte!


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A parte che io aborrrrrrrro con tutto il cuore certe falsità come comunione e cresima, devo dire che la madre quel bambino dimostra una maturità inferiore a quella del figlio. Ma di larga misura.
> 
> Il marito sarà senza compagna perchè prima di rischiare di trovarsi un'altra stronza del genere in casa ci pensa altro che due volte!


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A parte che io aborrrrrrrro con tutto il cuore certe falsità come comunione e cresima, devo dire che la madre quel bambino dimostra una maturità inferiore a quella del figlio. Ma di larga misura.
> 
> Il marito sarà senza compagna perchè prima di rischiare di trovarsi un'altra stronza del genere in casa ci pensa altro che due volte!


quotone assoluto!


----------



## Sole (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> A parte che io aborrrrrrrro con tutto il cuore certe falsità come comunione e cresima, devo dire che la madre quel bambino dimostra una maturità inferiore a quella del figlio. Ma di larga misura.
> 
> Il marito sarà senza compagna perchè prima di rischiare di trovarsi un'altra stronza del genere in casa ci pensa altro che due volte!


Quoto ogni lettera


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> domenica scorsa ero invitata ad una comunione....
> subito dopo la funzione religiosa inizia il tran tran delle foto...
> io ero seduta tra i primi banconi e li sono rimasta perchè mia figlia ha pensato bene di addormentarsi...
> i bimbi tutti in fila...per le foto..
> ...



Già. E questo dovrebbe farti/farci capire quanta falsità e poca realtà c'è sia nei forum sia dentro noi stessi. Perchè? perchè quello che hai visto corrisponde alla realtà e non a scritte sterili.  Qua tutti avremmo scritto io avrei fatto la foto commuovendomi e diventando triste per mio figlio. Mentre nella realtà le cose vanno diversamente. Sia inteso non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio, e non mi ergo a persona migliore, ma nel fascio ci sono anche io.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già. E questo dovrebbe farti/farci capire quanta falsità e poca realtà c'è sia nei forum sia dentro noi stessi. Perchè? perchè quello che hai visto corrisponde alla realtà e non a scritte sterili. Qua tutti avremmo scritto io avrei fatto la foto commuovendomi e diventando triste per mio figlio. Mentre nella realtà le cose vanno diversamente.* Sia inteso non faccio di tutta l'erba un fascio*, e non mi ergo a persona migliore, ma nel fascio ci sono anche io.


per fortuna infatti nn è così...


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Io penso che dal di fuori è facile criticare, in questo caso quella donna. Non si conoscono i retroscena perciò io mi asterrei dal far polemiche sul comportamento di quella madre.

Altra cosa è che considero che ai figli non si devono raccontare favole e la foto dei genitori uniti con lui il giorno della prima comunione è favola fasulla. Su cui rifugiarsi ha scritto qui qualcuno? da che....da che cosa.... un ragazzino si dovrebbe rifugiare in una foto in cui ci sono due persone ( seppur genitori del ragazzo) che non si amano più e che posano solo per circostanza?
meglio una foto con la mamma e seguito....una con il papà e seguito ( se ce l'ha).


e chi mi dice che la mamma ha frignato perchè la nuova compagna non venisse alla cerimonia perchè non gradita....o il padre pauroso della sua ombra ha ritenuto che la sua compagna non fosse gradita e per non scatenare malumori ha inscenato l'ennesima ipocrisia delle feste comandate in cui tu vai tu è meglio di no.

o chi mi dice che il padre è uno di quelli che non pagano il mantenimento che ha tradito più volte la moglie come tante donne che stanno qui.... o che non vede il figlio perchè ha altro da fare?


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che dal di fuori è facile criticare, in questo caso quella donna. Non si conoscono i retroscena perciò io mi asterrei dal far polemiche sul comportamento di quella madre.
> 
> Altra cosa è che considero che ai figli non si devono raccontare favole e la foto dei genitori uniti con lui il giorno della prima comunione è favola fasulla. Su cui rifugiarsi ha scritto qui qualcuno? da che....da che cosa.... un ragazzino si dovrebbe rifugiare in una foto in cui ci sono due persone ( seppur genitori del ragazzo) che non si amano più e che posano solo per circostanza?
> meglio una foto con la mamma e seguito....una con il papà e seguito ( se ce l'ha).
> ...



Non discuto minimamente sulle ragioni che può avere avuto quella donna per odiare il suo ex marito.
Magari, se conoscessi la vicenda, avrei voglia di dare fuoco a quell'uomo.

Ma se tra queste ragioni non c'è un maltrattamento al figlio, per cui è necessario allontanare il padre...
Allora ex moglie e ex marito rimangono genitori.
Giustissimo evitare fantasie dolorose al figlio. Evitiamo natale assieme, pic nic domenicali, quelli sì confondono i bambini.
Ma mostrare tanto astio al padre, quando tutto quello che voleva il bambino era una fotografia coi suoi genitori, dà un messaggio altrettanto doloroso al bambino.
Perchè i figli soffrono quando percepiscono che i genitori si odiano.
Si sentono responsabili, cominciano a sentirsi in colpa a mostrare affetto per il genitore "colpevole", o astio verso il genitore che odia.

E' un farli partecipi della situazione di coppia, che non gli compete.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non discuto minimamente sulle ragioni che può avere avuto quella donna per odiare il suo ex marito.
> Magari, se conoscessi la vicenda, avrei voglia di dare fuoco a quell'uomo.
> 
> Ma se tra queste ragioni non c'è un maltrattamento al figlio, per cui è necessario allontanare il padre...
> ...



ma scusa eh ma tu ritieni normale passare natali insieme al tuo ex? pic nick insieme??????

la situazione di quella coppia è che stanno separati perciò è fuorviante che facciano una foto INSIEME. quella si che sarebbe falsità così come andare in giro a natale pic nick vari insieme.

e magari lasciare sempre a casa i nuovi compagni.


ma che bordello è la società di adesso? che schifezza


----------



## Annuccia (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma scusa eh ma tu ritieni normale passare natali insieme al tuo ex? pic nick insieme??????
> 
> la situazione di quella coppia è che stanno separati perciò è fuorviante che facciano *una foto INSIEME*. quella si che sarebbe falsità così come andare in giro a natale pic nick vari insieme.
> 
> ...


una foto nn puoi paragonarmela ad un pic nick...
la foto era per il figlio....il figlio magari l'avrebbe conservata...
fuorviante???per il figlio restano sempre mamma e papà....legalmente nn sono marito e moglie...ma dal ruolo di genitori nn ci si puo liberare...
era solo una foto...insieme ai genitori...
per quanto si possa inorridire...per quanto i retroscena possono essere terribili...mica la devi incorniciare tu in casa tua...era per il figlio...un bambino di appena 8/9 anni....
nn credo abbia chiesto la luna...


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma scusa eh ma tu ritieni normale passare natali insieme al tuo ex? pic nick insieme??????
> 
> la situazione di quella coppia è che stanno separati perciò è fuorviante che facciano una foto INSIEME. quella si che sarebbe falsità così come andare in giro a natale pic nick vari insieme.
> 
> ...



No, appunto.
Niente Natale e feste assieme come una famigliola felice. Quello sarebbe fuorviante e deleterio per le speranze del figlio.

Ma una foto in una occasione importante come quella della comunione, è una cosa diversa.
Il figlio voleva i genitori, non la coppia marito-moglie, che non c'è più.

Ci sono tutte le occasioni del mondo per parlare col figlio del fatto che i genitori non sono più sposati.
In quella particolare, il figlio percepisce un rifiuto da parte della madre verso il padre. Mettendolo in una situazione di disagio, visto che è stato lui che ha osato chiedere una foto.
Il figlio si sente così fuori posto, non capisce le dinamiche di una coppia non più sposata ma ne viene coinvolto.

Percepisce di aver fatto una cosa sbagliata, visto che la madre ha risposto così, e vedendo anche il suo linguaggio non verbale, e si può sentire colpevole. O sentire una pena verso il padre rifiutato.

C'è spazio anche per i nuovi compagni. Quando questi, con le dovute tempistiche e cautele, instaurano un rapporto con i figli. Chi dice di no?
Ma non ci si dimentica di chi sono i genitori.

Per un bambino, i genitori sono il primo esempio, i supereroi, la pietra di paragone (fino a quando non diventano ostacoli da superare e negare in adolescenza). Ricevere da un genitore segnali di critica verso l'altro, è destabilizzante.
Sempre per questo motivo, i genitori anche quando sono coppia, non dovrebbero litigare o discutere e criticarsi davanti ai figli.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che dal di fuori è facile criticare, in questo caso quella donna. Non si conoscono i retroscena perciò io mi asterrei dal far polemiche sul comportamento di quella madre.
> 
> Altra cosa è che considero che ai figli non si devono raccontare favole e la foto dei genitori uniti con lui il giorno della prima comunione è favola fasulla. Su cui rifugiarsi ha scritto qui qualcuno? da che....da che cosa.... un ragazzino si dovrebbe rifugiare in una foto in cui ci sono due persone ( seppur genitori del ragazzo) che non si amano più e che posano solo per circostanza?
> meglio una foto con la mamma e seguito....una con il papà e seguito ( se ce l'ha).
> ...



Sempre in linea teorica, e sempre sapendo che i due separati siano delle persone e non degli animali, si presuppone o perlomeno si spera che, anche con litigate piatti in faccia etc, quei figli che sono nati per volontà loro, sono degli innocenti che andrebbero preservati su TUTTO.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, appunto.
> Niente Natale e feste assieme come una famigliola felice. Quello sarebbe fuorviante e deleterio per le speranze del figlio.
> 
> Ma una foto in una occasione importante come quella della comunione, è una cosa diversa.
> ...


approvo
sinceramente trovo disgustoso quando i genitori litigano in presenza dei figli...peggio ancora quando tentano di mettere loro contro padre o madre o anche il nuovo compagno dell'altro...
a mamma e papà si vuol bene in egual misura...loro stanno in mezzo purtroppo e non è colpa loro...
rendere un po piu civile e serena in loro presenza determinate occasioni non dovrebbe essere un sacrificio...
alle volte(non parlo di tutte le famiglie)si trovano i prestesti per puntualizzare questo o quello...
ci sono madri che inveiscono contro gli ex mariti (padri dei loro figli -non ce ne dimentichiamo-) quando riportano i figli in ritardo...o per la scelta con chi o dove andare in vacanza...sui giorni stabiliti,anche se qua ce ne sarebbe da discutere..perchè cavolo un papà secondo me deve essere libero di poter vedere suo figlio anche in giorno non stabilito da un giudice...per un gelato per delle compere o che ne so...perchè ha semplicemente coglia di vederlo e dargli un bacio....perchè la madre vive con lui ma il padre no...e ne sente la mancanza...il distacco per lui è piu forte...io nn riuscire a vivere senza mia figlia...per mio marito perchè nn dovrebbe essere diverso???...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma scusa eh ma tu ritieni normale passare natali insieme al tuo ex? pic nick insieme??????
> 
> la situazione di quella coppia è che stanno separati perciò è *fuorviante che facciano una foto INSIEME*. quella si che sarebbe falsità così come andare in giro a natale pic nick vari insieme.
> 
> ...


Ma vaffanculo, va


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> una foto nn puoi paragonarmela ad un pic nick...
> la foto era per il figlio....il figlio magari l'avrebbe conservata...
> fuorviante???per il figlio restano sempre mamma e papà....legalmente nn sono marito e moglie...ma dal ruolo di genitori nn ci si puo liberare...
> era solo una foto...insieme ai genitori...
> ...




allora per il figlio hanno fatto la foto con il papà e con la mamma. separatamente. il figlio ha la foto dei suoi genitori ma non ce l'ha con i genitori uniti visto che uniti non sono si sono separati.

la foto tutti insieme tipo mulino bianco è un 'enorme ipocrisia perchè non stanno più INSIEME.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, appunto.
> Niente Natale e feste assieme come una famigliola felice. Quello sarebbe fuorviante e deleterio per le speranze del figlio.
> 
> Ma una foto in una occasione importante come quella della comunione, è una cosa diversa.
> ...




la foto con i genitori il figlio l'ha avuta. macchè fuori posto ma daiiiiiii.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre in linea teorica, e sempre sapendo che i due separati siano delle persone e non degli animali, si presuppone o perlomeno si spera che, anche con litigate piatti in faccia etc, quei figli che sono nati per volontà loro, sono degli innocenti che andrebbero preservati su TUTTO.



preservati su tutto compreso le tante falsità che si montano in occasione di queste festività.
e se il figlio è capitato la cosa cambia?

figli nati per volontà loro mi dici....allora se il figli è capitato allora per te andrebbe bene fare foto separate invece se il figlio è stato desiderato allora tutto ok?
e se il padre ha una nuova famiglia e nuovi nati? costretti a stare a casa dalla prima comunione per colpa magari della ex inviperita allora lui serenamente dovrebbe fare la foto con il figlio e la iena per compiacere la falsità sociale?


non è meglio che gli i faccia capire sempre e cmq che i genitori ci saranno sempre per lui ma....separatamente?
perchè se no.....aboliamo la separazione e rimaniamo per forza insieme a vita per il bene dei figli.
ma per piacere basta con questi pasticci che fanno altro che danni e basta.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma vaffanculo, va



vacci te maleducato.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la foto con i genitori il figlio l'ha avuta. macchè fuori posto ma daiiiiiii.



Ti è mai capitato di essere amico di due che hanno litigato, magari ferocemente e non si possono vedere?
Hai presente l'imbarazzo e la difficoltà di portare avanti la tua relazione con entrambi, soprattutto ad una occasione in cui siete presenti tutti e tre?

E' già difficile per un adulto, per un bambino può essere molto peggio.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti è mai capitato di essere amico di due che hanno litigato, magari ferocemente e non si possono vedere?
> Hai presente l'imbarazzo e la difficoltà di portare avanti la tua relazione con entrambi, soprattutto ad una occasione in cui siete presenti tutti e tre?
> 
> E' già difficile per un adulto, per un bambino può essere molto peggio.


non mi è mai capitato ma per stessa definizione di " hanno litigato" è un loro litigio non il mio.
e guai se ci provano a cercare di farmi schierare da una parte piuttosto che dall altra.


per il bambino i suoi genitori si sono separati quella è la realta.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Malgrado le paturnie dei genitori, magari il bambino avrebbe voluto potersi riservare il diritto di non dover per forza dire "questo è mio padre" e "questa è mia madre", ma magari illudersi un pochino di poter dire "questa è la mia famiglia".

O gli si vuol togliere pure quello, magari lavandosi la coscienza con un "bel regalo" da rinfacciare alla prima marachella?


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

si sono separati, è vero ...

ma rimangono i due che hanno dato vita al bambino ...

credo che ci sta, la richiesta del bambino di voler una foto dei due genitori assieme.

ora, se il bambino lo richiede, perché spera che i suoi genitori ritornino assieme, non si sa ...

ma di sicuro la risposta della madre è fuori luogo ... 

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma scusa eh ma tu ritieni normale passare natali insieme al tuo ex? pic nick insieme??????
> 
> la situazione di quella coppia è che stanno separati perciò è fuorviante che facciano una foto INSIEME. quella si che sarebbe falsità così come andare in giro a natale pic nick vari insieme.
> 
> ...


mi ha colpito molto questa frase perchè...non c'entra nulla con l'argomento...
si parlava solo di una foto...figuriamoci...il nuovo compagno è stato mensionato in quanto presente...ma nn credo che qualcuno abbia parlato di lui...
e nn dimentichiamo che il bambino ha solo 9 anni...
anche se avesse fatto una richiesta piu azzardata la madre poteva negare la cosa con toni diversi...invece di fulminare lui e l'altro con gli occhi...tipo..ma che cazzo stai dicendo cretino...perchè io c'ero...era nera..
bastava magari dire..no tesoro non è il caso...meglio di no...la facciamo dopo...adesso non c'è tempo...una madre trova sempre la risposta giusta...una madre...

avverto.(.ma è solo una sensazione) un po troppa rabbia da parte tua...forse vivi una situazione del genere??
scusa la domanda invadente ma...i tuoi toni sono un po troppo alterati...


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Un ADULTO e GENITORE che per 10 secondi (il tempo di una foto) non riesce ad accantonare il suo rancore nei confronti dell'ex partner per esaudire il legittimo desiderio del figlio di avere una foto insieme ai SUOI genitori non ha nessuna giustificazione.

Quando le necessità del bambino richiederanno l'impegno di entrambi su questioni molto più complesse, cosa farà questa donna?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Malgrado le paturnie dei genitori, magari il bambino avrebbe voluto potersi riservare il diritto di non dover per forza dire "questo è mio padre" e "questa è mia madre", ma magari illudersi un pochino di poter dire "questa è la mia famiglia".
> 
> O gli si vuol togliere pure quello, magari lavandosi la coscienza con un "bel regalo" da rinfacciare alla prima marachella?



eccolo li, è quello il fatto.
la sua famiglia non esiste più dal momento che i genitori sono separati. esiste il padre e la madre.
illudersi che quella è ANCORA la sua famiglia non lo fa crescere e lo fa vivere nel mondo delle favole con la conseguenza che poi gli stessi bambini son quelli che rifiutato il nuovo compagno della madre o compagna del padre, figli da nuove relazioni e vai dicendo.

il regalo fosse per me non lo farei proprio, la prima comunione è un sacramento religioso cosa c'entra fargli un regalo.


ma si sa si vive come ripeto in un mondo ipocrita....ben venga dunque spendere cifre esorbitanti pure per vestirsi bene il giorno della cerimonia per ben apparire no??


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi ha colpito molto questa frase perchè...non c'entra nulla con l'argomento...
> si parlava solo di una foto...figuriamoci...il nuovo compagno è stato mensionato in quanto presente...ma nn credo che qualcuno abbia parlato di lui...
> e nn dimentichiamo che il bambino ha solo 9 anni...
> anche se avesse fatto una richiesta piu azzardata la madre poteva negare la cosa con toni diversi...invece di fulminare lui e l'altro con gli occhi...tipo..ma che cazzo stai dicendo cretino...perchè io c'ero...era nera..
> ...




l'autrice del post ha rilevato che il papà era solo. la considerazione era insita nel testo del post.
concordo con te che la madre poteva declinare la foto di gruppo adducendo scuse più soft.

si, sono parte in causa . la mia ex impedisce alla mia compagna di esserci tutte le volte che si verificano feste o ritrovi dove invece sarebbe opportuno essere uniti e famiglia( io la mia convivente mio nuovo figlio). fa crisi e mi mette contro ns figlia.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Per il bambino quella è comunque la sua famiglia. Lo stato civile non c'entra un piffero.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si, sono parte in causa . la mia ex impedisce alla mia compagna di esserci tutte le volte che si verificano feste o ritrovi dove invece sarebbe opportuno essere uniti e famiglia( io la mia convivente mio nuovo figlio). fa crisi e mi mette contro ns figlia.


Fai male tu ad accettare diktat di questo genere.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Un ADULTO e GENITORE che per 10 secondi (il tempo di una foto) non riesce ad accantonare il suo rancore nei confronti dell'ex partner per esaudire il legittimo desiderio del figlio di avere una foto insieme ai SUOI genitori non ha nessuna giustificazione.
> 
> Quando le necessità del bambino richiederanno l'impegno di entrambi su questioni molto più complesse, cosa farà questa donna?




la foto non occupa 10 secondi nella vita di un figlio ma un 'eternità visto che rimane impressa a vita. 
ma perchè i miei genitori che vedendo la foto vanno tanto daccordo si sono invece separati?


il tempo passa, la memoria vacilla, le foto restano.

tu non sai quanti danni hanno fatto foto e raduni fatti per circostanza.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Fai male tu ad accettare diktat di questo genere.


e cosa dovrei fare secondo te? spararle?

sono nelle sue mani.
lei viene con il nuovo compagno io non posso farmi vedere con la mia compagna.

mi ha messo contro tutti i miei parenti e tutti i ns ex comuni amici.

devo ubbidire e sai perchè? per il benessere della mia bambina che se non lo faccio mi dice che la mamma si è arrabbiata in casa e la fa patire.


----------



## sienne (6 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

è l'autenticità, trasparenza e chiarezza che conta ...

sienne


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Per il bambino quella è comunque la sua famiglia. Lo stato civile non c'entra un piffero.



il bambino in questione ha due famiglie quella del papà e quella della mamma.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *l'autrice del post ha rilevato che il papà era solo. la considerazione era insita nel testo del post.
> *concordo con te che la madre poteva declinare la foto di gruppo adducendo scuse più soft.
> 
> si, sono parte in causa . la mia ex impedisce alla mia compagna di esserci tutte le volte che si verificano feste o ritrovi dove invece sarebbe opportuno essere uniti e famiglia( io la mia convivente mio nuovo figlio). fa crisi e mi mette contro ns figlia.


l'autrice sono io...ho detto che il padre era solo per dato di fatto...nn volevo insinuare nulla perchè
non conosco la famiglia...ero li per caso...
non è giusto quello che la tua ex fa....ma qui il discorso era un altro...
ma il suo atteggiamento(quello della tua ex)in effetti rientra pure  in quelli poco consoni in caso di separazione.
bosigerebbe mettere la rabbia da parte..ormai il danno è fatto e proseguire nel modo meno doloroso possibile..per i figli..
mi dispiace per te..abbi pazienza..


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e cosa dovrei fare secondo te? spararle?
> 
> sono nelle sue mani.
> lei viene con il nuovo compagno io non posso farmi vedere con la mia compagna.
> ...


Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


12


non è questione di aver pazienza. la questione è che mi sta andando a puttane anche la mia attuale famiglia per questo e la mia convivente non ha tutti i torti a dover stare sempre da una parte tutte le volte che la mia ex ordina.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e cosa dovrei fare secondo te? spararle?
> 
> sono nelle sue mani.
> lei viene con il nuovo compagno io non posso farmi vedere con la mia compagna.
> ...


Io credo che tu non possa continuare in questo modo, anche per il messaggio che trasmetti a tua figlia. Come state messi a livello legale?


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> 12
> 
> 
> non è questione di aver pazienza. la questione è che mi sta andando a puttane anche la mia attuale famiglia per questo e la mia convivente non ha tutti i torti a dover stare sempre da una parte tutte le volte che la mia ex ordina.


Allora: tua figlia è abbastanza grande da poter capire la situazione. Secondo me la tua compagna ha ragione ed è ora che tu cominci ad importi un po' di più. Tanto più che la tua ex non osserva le medesime regole.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Io credo che tu non possa continuare in questo modo, anche per il messaggio che trasmetti a tua figlia. Come state messi a livello legale?



e invece ti garantisco che il mio futuro sarà proprio così.

legalmente..... separazione da convivenza udienza tribunale civile per il mantenimento scrittura privata per diritto di visita. fatto tutto.

legalmente non puoi fare null'aòtro.

legalmente non puoi imporre alla ex che la smetta di fare così

la bambina mi dice ...la mamma è arrabbiata, l'atmosfera è brutta perchè ti ha visto con lei.....non la vuole alla prima comunione....non la vuole in vacanza ad agosto....

e non solo parole della figlia, anche urli della ex.

fatto sta che il mio futuro credo proprio sarà da solo senza una donna accanto comandato a bacchetta dalla mia ex almeno finchè mia figlia non sarà adulta.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e invece ti garantisco che il mio futuro sarà proprio così.
> 
> legalmente..... separazione da convivenza udienza tribunale civile per il mantenimento scrittura privata per diritto di visita. fatto tutto.
> 
> ...


Legalmente, se il suo comportamento reca danno alla bambina, puoi fare qualcosa eccome.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Allora: tua figlia è abbastanza grande da poter capire la situazione. Secondo me la tua compagna ha ragione ed è ora che tu cominci ad importi un po' di più. Tanto più che la tua ex non osserva le medesime regole.



e invece no te l'assicuro. se devo accompagnare a casa mia figlia dopo che l'ho avuta un week end con me e siamo in auto tutti insieme prima devo portare a casa la mia compagna e mio figlio e poi porto dalla madre la bambina perchè la ex non la tollera e potrebbe irritarsi....che poi si irrita con mia figlia.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Legalmente, se il suo comportamento reca danno alla bambina, puoi fare qualcosa eccome.



si brava e inneschi una guerra che non finisce più.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si brava e inneschi una guerra che non finisce più.


Non è detto. Ma per come stai messo, quasi ve lo auguro. Certe cose non si possono proprio leggere e se fossi la tua compagna non avrei avuto tutta questa pazienza.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Non è detto. Ma per come stai messo, quasi ve lo auguro. Certe cose non si possono proprio leggere e se fossi la tua compagna non avrei avuto tutta questa pazienza.



la mia compagna mi ha piantato per tutti questi fatti due settimane fa. 
sono solo come un cane ora.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la mia compagna mi ha piantato per tutti questi fatti due settimane fa.
> sono solo come un cane ora.


Mi dispiace. Ma non puoi continuare così e, davvero, anche per tua figlia. Di fatto la tua ex vi ha manipolati tutti quanti come dei pupazzi. E' inaccettabile.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Ho letto che avete sottoscritto una scrittura privata per il diritto di visita.

Ecco: potresti fare ricorso in tribunale agganciandoti a questo, motivando le tue ragioni sulla base di quello che hai spiegato qui. Il giudice chiederà una consulenza e a questo punto le magagne salteranno fuori.
Io sentirei un legale esperto in diritto di famiglia, anche solo per un parere.


----------



## Eliade (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e invece ti garantisco che il mio futuro sarà proprio così.
> 
> legalmente..... separazione da convivenza udienza tribunale civile per il mantenimento scrittura privata per diritto di visita. fatto tutto.
> 
> ...


Comunque non mi piace ne l'atteggiamento della tua exex, ne della tua attuale compagna.
Se voleva una vita più facile poteva trovarsi un uomo libero e non uno che ha, oggettivamente, una vita difficile. E' davvero così importante essere presente ad una cavolo di comunione? 

Scusa se la ex ti ha piantato a casa due settimane fa, che problemi ci sono quando riporti a casa tua figlia?
Comunque, secondo me, devi un po' istruire tua figlia, la vedo troppo remissiva e impaurita dalla madre. deve reagire anche lei e far valere il suo diritto a non sorbirsi le lagne della madre...


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque non mi piace ne l'atteggiamento della tua exex, ne della tua attuale compagna.
> Se voleva una vita più facile poteva trovarsi un uomo libero e non uno che ha, oggettivamente, una vita difficile. E' davvero così importante essere presente ad una cavolo di comunione?
> 
> Scusa se la ex ti ha piantato a casa due settimane fa, che problemi ci sono quando riporti a casa tua figlia?
> Comunque, secondo me, devi un po' istruire tua figlia, la vedo troppo remissiva e impaurita dalla madre. deve reagire anche lei e far valere il suo diritto a non sorbirsi le lagne della madre...


Ci manca pure che carichino addosso ad una ragazzina responsabilità che hanno loro, come ADULTI e GENITORI.

Cosa c'entra la nuova compagna? Una deve innamorarsi solo di uomini scapoli e senza un passato? 

E sì, è importante essere presenti ad una comunione. Perché l'uomo con cui stai è il tuo compagno e il padre di tuo figlio che - per inciso - è anche il fratello della ragazzina.

La ex ha torto MARCIO, e lui altrettanto perché  non doveva accettare questi ricatti. Capisco che siano situazioni molto difficili, e che spesso si abbozza pensando di fare la cosa giusta, ma certi atteggiamenti vanno stoppati sul nascere sennò i risultati sono questi. Lui, di fatto, non è nella condizione di poter vivere la sua genitorialità e affettività in modo sereno e si è ritrovato con una famiglia di serie A e una di serie B, col risultato che tutti sono incazzati con tutti. Non mi pare un gran risultato.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eccolo li, è quello il fatto.
> la sua famiglia non esiste più dal momento che i genitori sono separati. esiste il padre e la madre.
> illudersi che quella è ANCORA la sua famiglia non lo fa crescere e lo fa vivere nel mondo delle favole con la conseguenza che poi gli stessi bambini son quelli che rifiutato il nuovo compagno della madre o compagna del padre, figli da nuove relazioni e vai dicendo.
> 
> ...


Guarda, come ho già detto, per me non dovrebbe esserci nemmeno la cerimonia. L'insieme della situazione è di per sè qualcosa di fondamentalmente falso che vorrei davvero vedere quanti genitori impongono ai figli con reale spirito religioso ed invece quanti "perchè sennò si sente DIVERSO e gli amici LO PRENDONO IN GIRO".
Ma quando un bambino CHIEDE espressamente di fare una foto del genere, rifiutare è quanto di più misero, basso, gretto, meschino, stupido, violento, idiota si possa imporre ad un bambino. Anche perchè sottolinea il fatto che tra due persone in disaccordo debba esserci necessariamente guerra, e non il rispetto reciproco, pur separati che è uno dei fondamentali valori che vanno insegnati ai nostri figli. Se poi i due idioti non sono capaci di rispettarsi, cazzi loro, ma almeno non siano di pessimo esempio per il figlio, anche perchè i due genitori possono essere anche ai coltelli per i cazzi loro, ma davanti al figlio devono essere presenti e disponibili. Certo non per falsi abbracci e baci, ma una foto CHIESTA dal figlio penso che sia il minimo. Se non accettano la foto cosa ne sarà di tutte le altre cose che per forza dovranno DOVRANNO nel senso di dovere assoluto di genitori trattare di comune accordo?


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Guarda, come ho già detto, per me non dovrebbe esserci nemmeno la cerimonia. L'insieme della situazione è di per sè qualcosa di fondamentalmente falso che vorrei davvero vedere quanti genitori impongono ai figli con reale spirito religioso ed invece quanti "perchè sennò si sente DIVERSO e gli amici LO PRENDONO IN GIRO".
> Ma quando un bambino CHIEDE espressamente di fare una foto del genere, rifiutare è quanto di più misero, basso, gretto, meschino, stupido, violento, idiota si possa imporre ad un bambino. Anche perchè sottolinea il fatto che tra due persone in disaccordo debba esserci necessariamente guerra, e non il rispetto reciproco, pur separati che è uno dei fondamentali valori che vanno insegnati ai nostri figli. Se poi i due idioti non sono capaci di rispettarsi, cazzi loro, ma almeno non siano di pessimo esempio per il figlio, anche perchè i due genitori possono essere anche ai coltelli per i cazzi loro, ma davanti al figlio devono essere presenti e disponibili. Certo non per falsi abbracci e baci, ma una foto CHIESTA dal figlio penso che sia il minimo. Se non accettano la foto cosa ne sarà di tutte le altre cose che per forza dovranno DOVRANNO nel senso di dovere assoluto di genitori trattare di comune accordo?


Chapeau!


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Ci manca pure che carichino addosso ad una ragazzina responsabilità che hanno loro, come ADULTI e GENITORI.
> 
> Cosa c'entra la nuova compagna? Una deve innamorarsi solo di uomini scapoli e senza un passato?
> 
> ...



siiii mia cara le ex ragionano così. tutto è loro dovuto e le nuove compagne zitte mute.
le seconde famiglie sono tutte di serie b secondo loro.
e io per non far star a disagio mia figlia ho accettato e subito tutto questo. questo non è vivere.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> siiii mia cara le ex ragionano così. tutto è loro dovuto e le nuove compagne zitte mute.
> le seconde famiglie sono tutte di serie b secondo loro.
> e io per non far star a disagio mia figlia ho accettato e subito tutto questo. questo non è vivere.


Appunto. Non è vivere.

Spero che tu riesca a cambiare il corso delle cose, per il bene di tutti.

Un mio amico ha vissuto una separazione dalla compagna molto conflittuale. Lei ci ha provato a porre condizioni demenziali, ma lui è andato avanti a testa bassa, ha fatto ricorso e ha vinto su tutta la linea. Tanto più che nei tribunali adesso l'aria che tira è cambiata. Certo, gli scazzi ci sono sempre, ma adesso ha una sentenza in mano e lei non ha più molto margine di manovra. Non le conviene per niente tirare troppo la corda.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> siiii mia cara le ex ragionano così. tutto è loro dovuto e le nuove compagne zitte mute.


Le ex non ragionano tutte così e ci sono nuove compagne che andrebbere prese a calci in culo. Per fortuna. 

Ma tieni sempre presente che sta a noi stabilire come essere trattati.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Le ex non ragionano tutte così e ci sono nuove compagne che andrebbere prese a calci in culo. Per fortuna.
> 
> Ma tieni sempre presente che sta a noi stabilire come essere trattati.



infatti la mia compagna mi ha detto che tutto è dipeso da me. colpa mia che mi son fatto manipolare e ho creato un climo invivibile in casa. 

le dai proprio tutto il torto?
intanto non mi vuole più vedere
la mia ex ha vinto.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti la mia compagna mi ha detto che tutto è dipeso da me. colpa mia che mi son fatto manipolare e ho creato un climo invivibile in casa.
> 
> le dai proprio tutto il torto?
> intanto non mi vuole più vedere
> la mia ex ha vinto.


Non posso biasimarla.

La tua ex non ha ANCORA vinto. Tu puoi ancora fare qualcosa, e sicuramente devi cambiare da subito il tuo atteggiamento. Se la tua compagna vede qualche segnale da parte tua in questo senso magari ci ripensa.

Ripeto. Vai da un legale esperto di questioni familiari. Che sia specializzato è fondamentale, deve conoscere bene la materia e come muoversi in tribunale.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Non posso biasimarla.
> 
> La tua ex non ha ANCORA vinto. Tu puoi ancora fare qualcosa, e sicuramente devi cambiare da subito il tuo atteggiamento. Se la tua compagna vede qualche segnale da parte tua in questo senso magari ci ripensa.
> 
> Ripeto. Vai da un legale esperto di questioni familiari. Che sia specializzato è fondamentale, deve conoscere bene la materia e come muoversi in tribunale.



non voglio andare in tribunale per queste cose. non mi vanno ancora litigi.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non voglio andare in tribunale per queste cose. non mi vanno ancora litigi.


Non si tratta di litigare, ma di stabilire delle REGOLE che devono essere osservate da tutti e che siano pensate in funzione della bambina. Che adesso ha anche un fratello. Con il quale DEVE potersi relazionare normalmente.

Oltretutto, tu hai pure il diritto di avere una vita sentimentale normale.

Parla con un legale, dammi retta.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Non si tratta di litigare, ma di stabilire delle REGOLE che devono essere osservate da tutti e che siano pensate in funzione della bambina. Che adesso ha anche un fratello. Con il quale DEVE potersi relazionare normalmente.
> 
> Oltretutto, tu hai pure il diritto di avere una vita sentimentale normale.
> 
> Parla con un legale, dammi retta.



lei lo fa in maniera subdola, non ci sono prove è furba

il mio avvocato mi ha detto che è battaglia persa. credimi non si combina nulla.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lei lo fa in maniera subdola, non ci sono prove è furba
> 
> il mio avvocato mi ha detto che è battaglia persa. credimi non si combina nulla.


Cambia legale. Già il fatto che ti ha fatto sottoscrivere un accordo PRIVATO per il "diritto di visita" (già questa definizione la dice tutta su quanto ne sa in materia) non depone a suo favore.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lei lo fa in maniera subdola, non ci sono prove è furba
> 
> il mio avvocato mi ha detto che è battaglia persa. credimi non si combina nulla.



Capisco quello che dici.

Ma tua figlia sta diventando grande e può cominciare a ragionare con al sua testa.
Capisco che fino ad ora tu ti sia fatto bistrattare, assieme alla tua nuova famiglia, per amore suo.

Ma anche vedere un padre solo, sconfitto, non è il massimo per una figlia che vuole bene a suo papà.

So che magari dico cose già provate e riprovate...
Ma se tu provassi a partecipare alle occasioni con la tua nuova famiglia, a portare a casa tua figlia con la tua compagna, come se nulla fosse, sicuro e fiero... magari dopo un poco la tua ex la smetterebbe.
Vedendo che non ti scalfisce...

E così magari potresti convincere la tua compagna a tornare assieme... per il tuo secondo bambino, anche...

Mi sembri infinitamente abbattuto... c'è qualcuno che ti sta vicino e ti aiuta?


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche vedere un padre solo, sconfitto, non è il massimo per una figlia che vuole bene a suo papà.


Brava, condivido.


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io penso che dal di fuori è facile criticare, in questo caso quella donna. *Non si conoscono i retroscena perciò io mi asterrei dal far polemiche sul comportamento di quella madre.
> 
> *Altra cosa è che considero che ai figli non si devono raccontare favole e la foto dei genitori uniti con lui il giorno della prima comunione è favola fasulla. Su cui rifugiarsi ha scritto qui qualcuno? da che....da che cosa.... un ragazzino si dovrebbe rifugiare in una foto in cui ci sono due persone ( seppur genitori del ragazzo) che non si amano più e che posano solo per circostanza?
> meglio una foto con la mamma e seguito....una con il papà e seguito ( se ce l'ha).
> ...


quindi evitiamo in genere di proporre argomenti ?
non credo che qui si debba parlare di favole fasulle ma di semplice buon senso nel gestire un momento , niente di più.
mi dici l'utilità di deludere un figlio solo per una foto? circostanza ? sì, ci vogliono anche quelle e non vedo che male possano fare.
certi modi invece fanno male , quelli sì


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco quello che dici.
> 
> Ma tua figlia sta diventando grande e può cominciare a ragionare con al sua testa.
> Capisco che fino ad ora tu ti sia fatto bistrattare, assieme alla tua nuova famiglia, per amore suo.
> ...



no non ho nessuno. sono solo.

ormai il tutto è stabilito così e non ci posso più fare nulla.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> no non ho nessuno. sono solo.
> 
> ormai il tutto è stabilito così e non ci posso più fare nulla.



La tua compagna ti ha lasciato, ho capito, poco tempo fa.
Avete un figlio piccolo.
Credo che anche lei vorrebbe poter riprovare a stare bene assieme. 
Se il motivo della rottura è la tua ex moglie, puoi ancora farci qualcosa...
Adesso tua figlia è ragazzina, ma non sarà sempre così. Non ti arrendere...

Mi sembri privo di speranze e combattività.

Sembrerò monotona e scontata, ma noto segni di depressione... prova a farti seguire per un poco, ci sono anche i consultori e centri vari che ti seguono gratis. Anche per sfogarti, farti consigliare...

Ripeto, non ti arrendere.
A te sembra ora che tutto sarà sempre uguale. Ma tua figlia cresce, sua madre non avrà sempre questo "potere" su di lei.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La tua compagna ti ha lasciato, ho capito, poco tempo fa.
> Avete un figlio piccolo.
> Credo che anche lei vorrebbe poter riprovare a stare bene assieme.
> Se il motivo della rottura è la tua ex moglie, puoi ancora farci qualcosa...
> ...


la mia compagna ( ex) ha sopportato anni di questa situazione e mi ha detto che tra noi è tutto finito e non ce la fa più.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la mia compagna ( ex) ha sopportato anni di questa situazione e mi ha detto che tra noi è tutto finito e non ce la fa più.



Non ce la fa più a vivere *questa* situazione.
Se tu le dici che il tuo atteggiamento cambierà, e lo dici *davvero*...

Ripeto, so che hai cercato di proteggere tua figlia, ma farti del male, e anche se non vuoi, farlo anche alla tua compagna e al fratellino, non è bene per tua figlia.

Dì alla tua compagna che accompagnerete tranquillamente insieme vostra figlia. Lei sta crescendo. La madre inveisce? Lei dirà "e io che c'entro?"
La madre inveirà anche la volta successiva, quella dopo... alla fine si stuferà...

Le occasioni speciali di tua figlia.. male organizza sempre e solo la madre? Falle anche tu... e fai venire chi vuoi 
Quando  amici e parenti ti vedranno tranquillo, insieme a tua figlia serena vicino alla tua compagna... un pò alla volta si ricrederanno.

Se la tua ex moglie fa sfuriate, un pò alla volta invece si creerà un clima di disapprovazione intorno.

Caro non registrato, non mollare... è ingiusto che una nuova famiglia si separi epr questi motivi...
Questa separazione, il modo in cui hai gestito il tutto, puoi ancora cambiarlo.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Sai,

ti sono vicina. 
Vivo una situazione in cui sto lottando perchè mia figlia stia bene.
Ed è dura.

Ed ho passato momenti di profondo abbattimento e di quasi rinuncia a combattere, per me e per lei.
Ho dovuto farmi aiutare.

Sento la stanchezza nelle tue parole, e la riconosco.

Adesso purtroppo devo uscire, ma continua a scrivere....
Se non rispondo ai tuoi post è solo perchè non ci sono.


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Non registrato, posso chiederti com'è regolata la questione dell'affido? Che tempi avete deciso?


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ce la fa più a vivere *questa* situazione.
> Se tu le dici che il tuo atteggiamento cambierà, e lo dici *davvero*...
> 
> 
> ...


Credici, puoi *davvero* cambiare tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Giugno 2012)

Non registrato, spero che tu continui a scrivere...


----------



## ACME (6 Giugno 2012)

Mi unisco all'auspicio.


----------



## Non Registrato (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Non registrato, posso chiederti com'è regolata la questione dell'affido? Che tempi avete deciso?



è la mia ex compagna, non l'ho mai sposata.
ogni altro week end, e una serata una volta la settimana. a me va bene così perchè lavoro molto.

ho deciso di non cambiare la situazione, devo contunuare a fare così.
devo.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è la mia ex compagna, non l'ho mai sposata.
> ogni altro week end, e una serata una volta la settimana. a me va bene così perchè lavoro molto.
> 
> ho deciso di non cambiare la situazione, devo contunuare a fare così.
> devo.


Ok, ci può anche stare con i tempi di visita a tua figlia.

Ma per favore, ci spieghi meglio che cosa comporta per la vita con la tua compagna?
Non è per pura curiosità, è che la tua situazione mi tocca molto, e vorrei capire meglio, magari provare a darti qualche consiglio...

Non riesco a rassegnarmi all'idea che la tua (ex) compagna possa averti lasciato per la situazione con la tua ex moglie... è passato poco tempo, avete un figlio piccolo, se il motivo è solo quello, si può ancora rimediare...


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è la mia ex compagna, non l'ho mai sposata.
> ogni altro week end, e una serata una volta la settimana. a me va bene così perchè lavoro molto.
> 
> ho deciso di non cambiare la situazione, devo contunuare a fare così.
> devo.


Il fatto che non siate sposati non ha attinenza con l'affido.

Sul "devo" non sono d'accordo e credo che tu ti sia avvitato in questa situazione. Non riusciresti proprio ad organizzarti con il lavoro per passare più tempo con tua figlia?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Il fatto che non siate sposati non ha attinenza con l'affido.
> 
> Sul "devo" non sono d'accordo e credo che tu ti sia avvitato in questa situazione. Non riusciresti proprio ad organizzarti con il lavoro per passare più tempo con tua figlia?



Ma qua i problemi sono due...

la figlia con la ex
e la nuova compagna con figlio piccolo che non sopporta più la situazione con l'altra...

E secondo me è questa che va risolta più urgentemente...


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma qua i problemi sono due...
> 
> la figlia con la ex
> e la nuova compagna con figlio piccolo che non sopporta più la situazione con l'altra...
> ...


La seconda situazione è figlia della prima. Se lui non aggiusta le cose sul "vecchio" fronte o almeno trasmette la sensazione di voler davvero cambiare le cose non credo che la nuova compagna possa tornare sui suoi passi.

Onestamente, non credo abbia tutti i torti.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> La seconda situazione è figlia della prima. Se lui non aggiusta le cose sul "vecchio" fronte o almeno trasmette la sensazione di voler davvero cambiare le cose non credo che la nuova compagna possa tornare sui suoi passi.
> 
> Onestamente, non credo abbia tutti i torti.



Sono d'accordo con te.
Ma Non Registrato è parecchio abbattuto... ha bisogno di una ragione per ricominciare a combattere, per cambiare le cose.
La sua compagna e il suo figlio piccolo possono essere questa ragione...

Non Registrato, perchè non parli alla tua compagna e la porti qui pure lei?
Parliamo insieme....


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Sono d'accordo con te che la compagna e il figlio possano essre un forte stimolo. Però sinceramente la capisco. Ha sopportato questa situazione per anni. Mettendomi nei suoi panni io tornerei indietro solo se vedessi un cambio d'atteggiamento significativo. Lui ha dei margini di manovra, non se ne rende conto perché è paralizzato dalla paura, e condivido: deve farsi aiutare, sul piano psicologico e legale.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

Io mi sto separando, e non è facile.
Anzi, è bruttissimo. Proteggiamo nostra figlia, ma la separazione in sè è sanguinosa.
E soprattutto all'inizio, sono stata debole... rassegnata, remissiva, pavida.
Creando i presupposti perchè adesso le cose siano così difficili e dure.
Capisco il senso di ineluttabilità e la paura e poca voglia di farsi valere.

In sè e per sè non è malissimo il tempo che può passare con la figlia... sì, potrebbe essere molto meglio, ma adesso non è tanto quello il fronte su cui combattere.
E' l'atteggiamento della madre della figlia, e come lo vivono nella nuova famiglia...
Per questo chiedo altri particolari...


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io mi sto separando, e non è facile.
> Anzi, è bruttissimo. Proteggiamo nostra figlia, ma la separazione in sè è sanguinosa.
> E soprattutto all'inizio, sono stata debole... rassegnata, remissiva, pavida.
> Creando i presupposti perchè adesso le cose siano così difficili e dure.
> ...


I fronti sono molteplici. Può iniziare dalle cose più semplici, tipo evitare di assecondare richieste come quella di riaccompagnare a casa compagna e figlio prima di riportare la figlia dalla ex. Se la ex sbraita con la figlia, si può anche fare una chiacchierata con la bambina e spiegare pacatamente le ragioni di certe scelte. Ha un'età nella quale può capire. Tra l'altro, proprio perché la ragazzina è alle porte dell'adolescenza, è bene che lui si faccia vedere deciso. Sennò, tra un paio d'anni si farà mangiare in testa pure da lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> I fronti sono molteplici. Può iniziare dalle cose più semplici, tipo evitare di assecondare richieste come quella di riaccompagnare a casa compagna e figlio prima di riportare la figlia dalla ex. Se la ex sbraita con la figlia, si può anche fare una chiacchierata con la bambina e spiegare pacatamente le ragioni di certe scelte. Ha un'età nella quale può capire. Tra l'altro, proprio perché la ragazzina è alle porte dell'adolescenza, è bene che lui si faccia vedere deciso. Sennò, tra un paio d'anni si farà mangiare in testa pure da lei.



D'accordissimo con te. Su tutto.
Ma per cambiare atteggiamento Non Registrato (posso chiamarlo che so Marco fino a che non si dà un nome da solo?) ha bisogno di incoraggiamento, sostegno, e un briciolo di speranza...

Scrivi dai Marco....


----------



## ACME (7 Giugno 2012)

Io sono qui, non c'è problema.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Giugno 2012)

ACME ha detto:


> Io sono qui, non c'è problema.


Acme ma perchè non ti registri?

Mah...da quel che ho visto tantissime separazioni avvelenano gli animi no?

Per tanti poi inizia la guerra fredda, il dispettin, il denigrarsi a vicenda ecc..ecc..ecc...

Per certi diventa un medio oriente....
Un intifada....lui che ha sassi e lei carri armati e viceversa....

E sulla coppia mi dico...

Ho conosciuto un avvocato sposato da 30 anni.
Non ha figli, ma ne ha adottati 4.
Tutti hanno studiato e ora lavorano con lui.
Lui vive su un appartamento sopra il suo studio e mi ha mostrato nei piani superiori la sua biblioteca di 26mila volumi che ha aperto al pubblico.

Convivere?
E perchè?

Sua moglie lavora come medico in ospedale in una città distante 200km...e abita per conto suo...

Lui mi dice...quando abbiamo voglia di vederci e dormire assieme...prendo trenino alla sera e la raggiungo no?

Insomma ha ragione Schopenhauer con la storia dei porcospini...no?


----------



## ToyGirl (8 Giugno 2012)

A me non piacerebbe fare la fidanzatina per tutta la vita. Mi sentirei... rifiutata. E immatura anche. Per me è segno di crescita voler fondare un nucleo familiare con un'altra persona e sopportarsi, oltre che emozionarsi. La vita non è mica un film...


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Giugno 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> A me non piacerebbe fare la fidanzatina per tutta la vita. Mi sentirei... rifiutata. E immatura anche. Per me è segno di crescita voler fondare un nucleo familiare con un'altra persona e sopportarsi, oltre che emozionarsi. La vita non è mica un film...



e se non ti sposa e non ti vuol far famiglia con te tu che fai?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato, spero che qualcosa stia cambiando.
Noi siamo qui.


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2012)

Io su queste cose sono molto conservatrice... Ma non per una questione di perbenismo e galateo delle occasioni importanti. Solo per una questione di buonsenso e rispetto dei sentimenti; ecco... specialmente dei più piccoli. 

Per questo, per la comunione dei nostri figli, restino a casa i boyfriend, morositas, conviventi dell'ultim'ora che hanno rimpiazzato il nostro ex coniuge... faranno cosa buona e giusta e non inquineranno l'ambiente :canna:

Infine: un bel segno di pace tra mamma e papà separati, in un'occasione come questa, non guasta di sicuro.

Amen :singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma scusa eh ma tu ritieni normale passare natali insieme al tuo ex? pic nick insieme??????
> 
> la situazione di quella coppia è che stanno separati perciò è fuorviante che facciano una foto INSIEME. quella si che sarebbe falsità così come andare in giro a natale pic nick vari insieme.
> 
> ...


 Quella che tu chiami falsità, io la chiamo civiltà


----------



## sammy.fox (16 Giugno 2012)

*mah*

Che dire? Non trovo le parole giuste che si addicano alla madre....non mi e' difficile pensare a come si sia sentito il bambino.devo dire che non e' la prima che si comporta in questo modo


----------

